#   >   PA

## ua3eid

! 
         ,   "-1", P=10, R=50 ,          (   80-100).     ,    " ",    ,     400-500  ,       -     -  .
   -     160, 80  40 -    -  W3DZZ,       .
, 
73 de UA3EID

----------


## VINT

> ! 
>      ...   "-1", P=10, R=50 ,          (   80-100)...
> 73 de UA3EID


     : http://ra3ggi.qrz.ru/LAMP/1.htm (   -29    ).
 73 !

----------


## LZ1VB

http://www.xs4all.nl/~pa0fri/Lineair.../fri150eng.htm ( 645,       6,3)

----------

> ua3eid
> 
> ! 
>      ...   "-1", P=10, R=50 ,          (   80-100)...
> 73 de UA3EID
> 
> 
>      : http://ra3ggi.qrz.ru/LAMP/1.htm (   -29    ).
>  73 !


      .  ,   .     ,    - .   ,       ,     ,   .    ,    ,        .  ,      -29,   645.

----------

.

----------


## K6VHF

?
     ...      80-100    200       IRF-.

----------


## sr-71

> ... ...


=
-81 -   1   ?
   500 .      10 .
  -71  1...   200-250 .
...
   100   250   .    
 .     100     ,
   250         ...

*.*
500/10 = 50 ( ~17.... 3 ) ""  -81.
    -500 (  800).
__ 
PS. 10       .

----------


## SmallHAM

> 4L1FP
> 
>    ?
> 
> 
>   100        -     .


     500      -   -...  :Crazy:

----------


## ve3kf

81?   . -             81.            .            1.                 ,  ,    ..  ..   -    .   ?             ,,,,   -36,        50    :Laughing:    500          - 10 .   :Laughing:  
  ?    .     ,  ,                 .      .
   QRP      :Laughing:

----------


## Alex 1

!  ,  !   .   LZ1VB    .     645   PL519,EL519(    ,   )   ,   .    +     ( 4  1986.   ).      ,  -.    10,  80...130.  .  RN4AAB.73!

----------


## Harry

> 4L1FP
> 
>    ?
> 
> 
> ,   ?
>     ?
>   80  40 .,  InV
>    50    100  .
> ...


    5 ....

----------


## RX9DC

!  ,   , -1     , ,   --?  .         -  270,  ,645,  922, , -  5-8   100-120-,  , - 29, ,..

----------


## RX9DC

.  ,   ...

----------


## sr-71

> ( 4  1986


=
     -  "".
 ....      ,   ,
  Q ""  Q.
      -    10?

----------


## sr-71

100-     ,
     ,    -100 (200).

----------


## ua3eid

! ,     -     .  :     -29,   2x645 (     ),      930.   .        ,  ,  " ,   ".  ,     /.    .        ~250 , 0.2 /,             645 (),     100-120  -    .



> -100 (200)


    ?    :(
     -   Inv-Vee   ,      ( ),    ,    9- "",   ,        .    (2*22),     ,           80,       40-      160.      ,     10 .   W3DZZ    ,     .  ,    (    )  ?    RG-8 50 ,    45.

----------


## RK1NA

> 5 ....


   -   .

     -  ,  ,  .
   .  
   5     .
   .
 :
   - !

----------

> ! 
>          ,   "-1", P=10, R=50 ,          (   80-100).     ,    " ",    ,     400-500  ,       -     -  .
>    -     160, 80  40 -    -  W3DZZ,       .
> , 
> 73 de UA3EID


     ,       100-200        100    .      .
     .
     -      1   7      .
           10-        .
 -         " "   400 -500   80-  40-  .  -       .
    .   ...
 .

----------

[quote="  "] !!! 
         !!!!!

 :Crazy:  "" :Crazy:      ,    ,    2 ,   3 [/quote
....................  ....................  ....................  ...
      .
    30-40        .

----------


## Harry

> Harry
> 
>     5 ....
> 
> 
>    -   .
> 
>      -  ,  ,  .
>    .  
> ...


... !             ?   5 ?  1000 * 5, 1000*5       ,     ... 
   - () , , ,   ,  ,         :   .       INV V  40  80      5 * INV V = 100   .  ,   5   .      ,      ( 10 ,  5,  INV V )      80  (     )     " ".  :    : 1-    5, 2-  15 , 3-  30 , 4 -  1.

P.S.   :

----------


## RK1NA

> Harry
> 
>      5 * INV V = 100   .
> 
> 
>        ..  
> 5      ,      (- )    ,, ,,.      ,           .    -   .  :wink:


  .    5   InV    .
             .    , ,  .

----------


## UA0LLM

> http://ut2fw.cqham.ru/port/amp_50.htm


 !           .
     930 -    . 
       .   IRF'  (     ,   qrz.ru),     50-100 (      )    .    ""     912 ( ).
     .      (      " "),      .       ,                - ,    ""  , ,    .        .

----------


## lz1kz

-       (  )(   Z,    , ,       -  10-        100      -   !    -!73
 :Super: 
 ...     - ,?  ?

----------


## CQ_DX

PA  2- 645.         ,   .  ,  ,         .  800   600       .  20-30   .   :  :     10       ,        . 8)

----------


## topor

to ua3eid
      ?
     . 
http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?t=11057
     ,           ,      .
 - 2- -50   .   . .       1000    .
10   (    922  901.    ,       5-10).
  ""     .
           ""

----------

dipladog

----------


## topor

.       10    4-50  ?
 2.
  -50    ?
 3.
      ?
        .            .
 4
    80.    ,       (     )?

----------


## .

*topor*
...      -     , -    "" ,  .  ....
....  -  4--50   30...35  ,     ...
...   .    "" ,      ,          ....
...    80-    :  50  , 18  ,      ,   2   ...

----------


## .

topor
....        ,    ,       ....
  : 
 26  ,    18   80-   ,    .....

----------


## UY3IG

-        .       :      .     " "?     160-80-40?       .     -     ""    -   " "     "".

----------


## bw_wb

> ( )    -50      -50?


  (  )    .

10   -50    .     20-25.

 .   2645.
  ~ 150-200 . 
  10 . ( -50   )
  .

:

   .
 .
200       ( )

 -50     10    120    .

----------


## EW1SW

To  *topor* :




> .(  807  15)


  !
   - ,  -50 ,..   -   ,     .    ..  ,   -50.
 ,     .
 :  ,   ( - )

 !

----------


## .

> 20 .      .    ?


...       20  ....(    ) ...
..     , . .    ....    ,                ...
   -  ,               ,    ...
   "" ,      ,    ,    ...  :Very Happy:

----------


## CHACK

,     ,      1250.    .     -250,    ,      .

----------


## topor

.
     ()    .
-50    .    . 
CHACK
     ""    . 
        .       .

----------


## topor

EW1SW
    807.    .

----------


## .

*topor*
...        :     http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?t=17225 
         .....

 Ermakov: 
   -50     ,   ....
  :   10  ,     ,       =     50-70      .....,       60 .....

----------


## ua9ocb

-  ,    10   ,  100  .                  ,    .  -   http://www.cqham.ru/pa12_41.htm .    645  .   100-130  160  80  40 - 30,     .     ,      .

----------


## topor

to   
  .          .
                QRP   3  -50  ..    .
         .-    .   .
to  .
  .    ,  ,       .

----------


## UV5EVY

> 645  .   100-130  160  80  40 - 30,     .     ,      .


   ...  .. ,        ?  ,      15      50       ,,...-   - 6 .-,  , - ...

----------


## Edifier

,     !   ,  !  :Laughing:

----------


## EW1SW

-

----------


## UY3IG

0,1    ?
         0,1 .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

,    .
    . :?

----------


## RZ3DOH

> RZ3DOH
> 
>        ""  ....
> 
> 
>  **  ** .


 ...   ,  ,  ,    ,  ,  : http://dl2kq.de/pa/1-1.htm

----------


## bw_wb

to RZ3DOH



                .         (  ,  )      1, 2,   .         (,      ,      )  ,   ,  . 

     PA        .    2          "Alpha 91",     0,022 uF           .

----------


## RZ3DOH

[quote="UT4UDV"]to RZ3DOH



[quote]

  ,    ,       ,      ..

----------


## bw_wb

UA1FA
http://ra3ggi.qrz.ru/LAMP/10.htm

       1, 2??

    .      .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

* 3,5     (40-50)-  .*
   ?  :  :  
40...50   ,      ,   
     .

  1    .
    ,     c   .
73!
EW1MM.
Member #9415 of the G-QRP Club.

----------


## RZ3DOH

> UA1FA
> http://ra3ggi.qrz.ru/LAMP/10.htm
> 
>        1, 2??
> 
>     .      .


    ,        ....                 ..
        .   .
    ,     ,    ?

----------


## bw_wb

> ,     ,    ?


       .
      .
     -50.    .
   (EU1TT)   .
       645     FunkAmater  89 .       ,     -143.
  .       .

----------


## .

*topor*
...     \  (     ) .
  ,     -    -  ,       ....

----------


## Vytas

> 


    ,   ,  4 645.    ,   , Ua=600V,   400-500,    50.  160 . ,        5 .     4   11 ,       .
                RA3AO.

----------

> ,   ,  4 645.    ,   , Ua=600V,   400-500,    50.  160 . ,        5 .     4   11 ,       .
> 
>                 RA3AO.


     80.  :  :    R   ?        -    500 ?   :  :

----------


## manul

,  .
 ,  .
  ,  , ,
  , 
  . ?

----------


## Vic_599

2 UT4UDY 
PS.            -,  -,      ,     .        -      ,  Fritzel FD4,
       "   ".       -      .    .    ,    ,     20.  .   .  .    .      javascript**:emotic  on(' :Very Happy: ').

----------


## bw_wb

to UA2FP

    .     * .*

       (1  9 )      .         .
  .   .

----------


## bw_wb

> .


      .      .     .        .         .

    .

----------


## bw_wb

> ,    ,     20.  .


      .
       2645.

        .

----------


## bw_wb

.

----------


## bw_wb

.
 ( 645)    .

1. 2645    909
2.     921

   -.

      350.
   .

   .

----------


## zak

!
    :      -7   150?
73!

----------


## EW1SW

To*ur3iag* :




> -  ,      .


    (   .97 (?) .)      .  ,     
       / -105.
 (.. ,.- -36,  . .)     .
 ,   ?
 ,      -    "".   *ur3iag*     .   ,      ,  ,      .      30  1500. ,       ...
,        3,5 - 30 . , ,  3,5  10  (   ),   -   .
    -  (  )    10 - 20 .
  ""    ,      3,5  30  -  .



> -   .


,   : .       3,5  (     ).  (  )   .



> " "


         -   .

73!

----------


## RZ3DOH

> -7, ,   ,      ,        .    ?     ,     ,   .


-7   ,        ,   -   ,       ,  ,   6-8,   ,      ,      .
     -   ,      ,    ,        ...
       ,       ..

----------


## Vytas

> -      .    .    ,    ,     20.  .   .  .


      -       (. , . ),        . ..       . 
       ,    .       ,  .         .            . 
           .         1 .      500.

----------


## Set-up

> *EW1SW*. ,  ,  " "  .


,  !    (?), -     http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?t=16009 

, 73!

----------


## Vytas

> 80.    R   ?        -    500 ?


   .    80 . ,   CQWWCW    . Roe  400 ,     400   50  .

----------


## EW1SW

*ur3iag* :




> 645.


  -    , ,       ,         ,    3,5 - 30    ,      ""  . 



> 160, 80,40    645  U - 900 ( )   ( ) - 385 .


   ,  ""   .   ,     ? ,      ?



> -       .      -  .


,-   .    .    645.           .           - ?  

73!

----------


## Vic_599

2Vitas LY3BG
                  -.   ,  -    .     " ".

----------


## bw_wb

.

http://cqham.ru/pa_ut5tc.htm

http://cqham.ru/ua1fa/ua1fa_pa.htm

----------


## zak

!
    ...
,     -7   150  .
  ,  ,       . 
73!.

----------


## zak

. UT4UDV. 
!

----------


## zak

RZ3DOH 
, !
   sempron   -  .
73!

----------


## Walkman

, -,      ! :-)
-7 - -   ,    )    50-      -7. ""    AMD,     120--    ,   6-8  (  ),     ).    . ,      .    (  ,     :-) ),   . ,     ,        DL2KQ.DE :-)     :-)        ,   ! javascript**:emoticon(  ' :Laughing: ')   :Super:  (  ,   ! :-) (' :Embarassed: ') )

----------


## Walkman

1-1,2,   800-850.     (   ) -,   ,  -    ,    ,   ,    "" DX-,   ,   , "", 700-800. 
     45-. 50-   ""     , 45-  ""     . -7       .  -   -71 ).         .       "" .     -   .    (  ) -    )))))

----------


## .

*topor*
   : 
...    ,     1-1.2  ....,   ,      ,   -50     450    ....(    1.2  ,      ,       )...
  : 
   3 -50     -284 ,    390  , 945   ,   0,66  ,    50  ,   ...
     -46 , 13   ,    4   ,   ......
  : 
....   20-25  
....  250-280  
....  380...450 .   ...
...   850 ..900    "" 
...     40..55   ,   ""   40   ....
....     IC-718     
....     CN-101 DAIWA

----------


## Chin

> *topor*
>    : 
> ...    ,     1-1.2  ....,   ,      ,   -50     450    ....(    1.2  ,      ,       )...
>   : 
>    3 -50     -284 ,    390  , 945   ,   0,66  ,    50  ,   ...
>      -46 , 13   ,    4   ,   ......
>   : 
> ....   20-25  
> ....  250-280  
> ...


 ,        .

----------


## Chin

> Chin
> 
>  ,        .
> 
> 
>     ??
> 
> 9000,45= 405   .
> 
> ...


     .     ,   . 8)

----------


## Chin

:Crazy:

----------


## Chin

> *Chin*
> .....      -    ,          ...
>        ,   ,     ,    ,   ....   ...
>    ,       ,         ,    ...
> 
>       ...
>        ,     ...


   ,    .   :Very Happy:  
, ,   ,      ... 
.

----------


## Vic_599

2 UT4UDV ,  .         (   CHACK   A,BC,).   = (1-Q-/Q  ).    - Q    200-300). Q   10-12,  21   .     = 1-10/200=1-0.05=0.95.
   .   = 0.7*0.95=0.66  
P=405*0.66=263   .   ,      -  270 .   ,     10 (3*50  28 )    40,    0.7 ( -)     180-200  .    .         ,     "   .....  ".

----------


## .

,  ,    - , -    ,  --  -   ,    ,        ......

----------


## bw_wb

UA6GC

+1

    .
                .

 .

http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?t=18402&start=0
  .

   .

----------


## .

*Walkman*
....-   ,    :         1 -1,5   ""  -  3 -50, -       ,         ....(      , -       .....  :Very Happy:   ) ....

----------


## ve3kf

> -7 ("") - 1,8 ,   ,   ,    , ,  ,      ,  ,  .


  .        ,     615,   2 50, 2  7  .. ?      ,  . ,  , ,    .    ?
           , , ,   ..   ,      .     .      ,    ,   61.
   , ,   ,        .

----------


## Walkman

, ,     .     ...       www.dl2kq.de.    -7  ,     .       ,   .   1-1,5            .        ).    1-1,2 .    -    "", ,      40-45   -     ,    ,.,  -     ,    ALC   )     ) 850    ) , ,  ,  80-  200   ))))

----------


## CHACK

> .        ,     615,   2 50, 2  7  .. ?      ,  . ,  , ,    .    ?
>            , , ,   ..   ,      .     .      ,    ,   61.


      615   -43.      2   615  -50,  ,  .   :Very Happy:  

         ,               .  :Very Happy:

----------


## .

-----     .....
    ,         ,    ...    ""  "" . ......
   -    -    ,   -    ,        ...
     -   ...

----------


## CHACK

> "" ,     .


 ?

----------


## Walkman

,      ?        UY0UY   ,     ,     ,   , . 
   -  - ALC. ""   TL-922.     ,   )))  40 .

----------


## Walkman

)
http://hamradio.online.ru/ftp3/dw.php?sch_TL-922.djvu 
      175.
    :     -     "",   - .   -  "" "" -   , "" ,  100,   -  "",   ,   .)
    -74   .       .     ,   .

----------


## topor

.
-50-220-50,   , 2   -50,       3 , 20    20 .
   ,    . 
     2  50   .. (UT7EA)       .54,55     1 .
    PA  -50   - http://forum1at.cwx.ru/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=17 
  .

----------


## Walkman

-130,    600-700 ,   -   (  ,    200),  .   80-160      .  "" .     ,  ,  , .  -46  -56?

----------


## RA4FOC

,     ?

----------


## topor

http://cqham.ru/pa_uy0uy.htm. -   .
   .. (UT7EA)       .54,55     1

----------


## RV3SET

???  .....

----------


## EW1SW

To UR3IAG :




> ,  ,        - 380 .


   9  ..
      ,   ,   .
,        .     -   ...

----------


## LZ1VB

> ,     ?


  ,   " "       .

----------


## topor

23 !  ! 
    UX5PS.
http://www.uarl.com.ua/kontur/index.htm

----------


## topor

(  13   )   20   0.25.   ?
                ?
 -50      .

----------

> ,   ,   .
> 
> ,        .     -   ...


  100%.           ,     .  :Very Happy:

----------

